# One for the record books



## JCnGrace

I don't do facebook so I'm looking forward to seeing the picture.


----------



## Chevaux

sub...


----------



## CLaPorte432

Subbing. Haven't seen this on FB yet but I am intrigued.

Someone post a picture! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Okay, so here is what the owners have said about her:
"Born May 23, 2014 this is a filly by KT Gunpowder N Lead and out of Wright on Sugarnic, "Stinger."' She is yellow and black and is a brindle with a partial buckskin face. She could also be a roan, but we don't know on that yet. Pictured on May 23, 2014. On top of the crazy color, she is bred to the hilt. This filly's dam, Wright On Sugarinic (Stinger) Won Pro division of the Cascade Cutters Futurity and is an own daughter of Lenas Wright On. Her dam, Just Plain Sugari has NCHA earnings of $111.31 and is an AQHA point earner. She is a granddaughter of Smart Little Mesa, Slide Me Again and Just Plain Colonel, who are all money and pt earners. She is also the dam of our Stallion, Just Plain Starlight. Top side, this filly is out of KT Gunpowder N Lead (Gunner) is an own son of Cue Bars Laddie. Cue Bars Laddie is a roan stallion that has been shown as a reiner, cowhorse and rope horse. He was the recipient of the Open AQHA All Around Trophy and is a CCHA Hall of Fame Horse. Gunner is out of Charros Dandy Miss (Pistol) who was shown NFQHA and local shows. Great cow horse/ranch horse/rope horse. Homozygous for black mane and tail, and a dunskin. Gunner has greats on his papers like Peppy San, Doc O'Lena, Dandy Derby, Docs Jack Frost, and Imperial One. Gunner took the best of both and is a dunskin roan. Broke to ride in the Allison Trimble program and a very nice stallion. This filly is going to be a fantastic prospect and has the eye catching color that only comes around rarely"

And last but not least, here she is:


----------



## Nokotaheaven

I wonder what she'll look like when she sheds her foal coat


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh my gosh Nokotaheaven, how unusual and cute! Thanks for getting the pictures up. I hope she keeps the coloring when she sheds. Hopefully the owners will keep posting pictures as she matures, and since you have me oohing and aweing I'll beg if I have to for you to keep this thread updated.:mrgreen:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh wow is she cool.

NDAppy! Chilaa...Where are you? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I'll take a guess that she's a dun and black brindle.


----------



## SunnyDraco

She looks like a black palomino 

Part black and part palomino. I say palomino and not buckskin because of the light palomino colored hairs mixed in with the black mane and tail. I would bet those hairs are blonde colored next year to contrast the black hairs. She also has a palomino color down her hind legs to her little socks, not the usual greyish color buckskins have evenly colored on the lower legs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven

I really do hope she keeps the colour when she sheds! And I will keep this updated as she matures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Sire is supposedly homozygous, if so she wouldn't be palomino on her cream spots. 

She's chimera for sure. I hope that she gets bought by someone that will use and and not just breed the heck out of her because of her color. She won't reproduce it, and if her ovaries don't match the DNA from pulled hair it will be a registering nightmare.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Here is a YouTube video of her 
2014 Stinger/Gunner Filly - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Also I hear that once they have her registered, the owners are sending in samples to HC Davis (i think thats what its called) to see what exactly she is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Nokotaheaven said:


> Also I hear that once they have her registered, the owners are sending in samples to HC Davis (i think thats what its called) to see what exactly she is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They will need hair samples from different areas as the colors will not test the same. I do wonder what color she will be registered with because I highly doubt AQHA has a color option of "other" or "chimera" :lol:


----------



## NdAppy

Nokotaheaven said:


> Also I hear that once they have her registered, the owners are sending in samples to HC Davis (i think thats what its called) to see what exactly she is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


UC Davis. They have to send samples there regardless as thats the only lab that AQHA will accept info from, which is completely asinine.


----------



## Dustbunny

She looks like a mottled cat!


----------



## Drifting

Whatever color she is, she sure is cute. And yeah, she looks like a cat my sister owns.


----------



## 2BigReds

Subbing, what a pretty baby!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

Calico foal? I know that have a colico option for the APHA (well i think they do). There is another Chimera registered with the APHA. His name is Stetsons Mr Blue. He must have been a registration nightmare too XD!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqLiOkJzjZY&feature=youtu.be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailpaints

I just love her coloring, how unique! She's adorable. I have a dog that's the same color and she's a mastiff mix


----------



## Elana

I was going to suggest this foal is a Mastiff Mix!! LOL


----------



## trailhorserider

How beautiful and unique!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Update!! 
So her name is officially KT Gun In A Million! Also have a few more pics to share.
The first photo is of her sire, KT Gunpowder N Lead, quite a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Looking at her pics and her sire I now think she may also be pretty sooty. I don't know, what does everyone else think?


----------



## NdAppy

I would say the sire is probably a brownskin (brown + cream)


----------



## CLaPorte432

She's cute. But I hope her back doesn't stay long. 

Sire is handsome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Found a photo of the filly's sire that better shows his colour. He is definitely roan, not sure if dunskin but I do believe he is at least dun. It seems in some pictures though he looks a lot lighter.


----------



## verona1016

His webpage says he's dun roan, but I'd take anything from that page with a grain of salt... It also says "Gunner is out of two parents that are both homozygous for black mane and tail" 

They have a couple pictures from the rear and a couple more that show his back and I don't see a clear dorsal stripe in any of them. Not sure if roan hairs intermingling with it would make it less obvious, though?


----------



## NdAppy

TBH I don't think he's dun at all.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

The thing that makes me think he might be dun is just how light he is


----------



## MiniMom24

If you see the pictures in the link verona1016 posted, he has no dorsal stripe what so ever, so he can't be Dun?


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Man that is one unique filly!!


----------



## Ale

Subbing!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

The results are in!!!! 
KT Ranch says: "KT Gun In a Million is NOT a chimera. She has one strand of DNA. We have contacted UC Davis to do further color testing to try and determine why she is marked so funky. Coat color testing shows that she is a smoky black. Brindling pattern cannot be explained by chimerism."


----------



## dressagebelle

I don't see her as brindle at all. Just a funky mix of two colors. Brindle is marked as clearly striped, which she is not. She is very unique however. Very curious that she is not coming up as chimera. Definitely will be keeping an eye on this thread for more info. Will be very interesting to see her shed her foal coat.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

They talked to UC Davis. This is what they have said:
"I have talked to UC Davis. There are no more tests at this time. They ran the samples we sent them 24 times with no differences in DNA found at all. They feel confident that her brindling pattern cannot be explained by chimerism, but have told me that they have no other answers at this point. They have been great to work with and asked to be updated on any color changes."

Makes me all the more interested in exactly what she is, only other thing I'd think is very extensive somatic mutation


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Something I never noticed before is that on the yellow side of her face, her eye is blue? While the other is normal colour.


----------



## Chiilaa

Unless they test every single hair, there is no way to be 100% certain she is not chimeric.


----------



## Lavapool

She's so cute. That's awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Subbing


----------



## Nokotaheaven

UPDATE!!!
"We contacted D. Phillip Sponenberg, DVM, PhD about the possibility of Mill being a calico. Dr. Sponenberg did not see calico as a possibility as she does not have a tobiano parent. 
There is no test for calico, but without a tobiano parent, it does not seem possible. We are also testing Mill for the dun gene and the roan gene. She looks like she is roaning over the top of the brindle. The brindle still shows through though."

Whatever she is, she now seems to be lightening up.


----------



## wakiya

I want to see what she looks like after her foal shed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Her face is just so awesome. It makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## AmblinCowgirl

What an amazing color! She sure does look a lot lighter in the more recent photo. LOVE her face. Very cute!


----------



## Gizmo

She is so stinking cute and unique. I think she might end up with a coat similiar to her dad's in latest picture she seemed to be getting lighter, but her face is remaning dark. And with the mention of the two different color eyes. There was a cat that was in the news not too long ago for having one side of his face black with one side yellow and two different colored eyes. This was caused because while in the whomb the fetuses fused together and became one cat instead of two. Coudl that have possibley happened with this foal? No expert on the matter but seems possible?


----------



## stevenson

she is so cute ,


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Another update!!! 
Test results from UC Davis came in and have been posted. And a couple more recent pics of her


----------



## JCnGrace

What is the interpretation of the color testing? I'm horrible at figuring out those things. A buckskin roan?


----------



## Yogiwick

It wouldn't blow up big on my screen but I'm getting smokey black roan.


----------



## Yogiwick

It wouldn't blow up on my screen so I couldn't see well but I'm getting smokey black roan.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

More pictures


----------



## JetdecksComet

I'm leaning toward somatic mosiacism on this one. In this case, it's a shame she was actually a roan and "lost" the contrast on the body color. Oh well, she'll always have that unique face!


----------



## Change

Is the light side eye blue or amber? If blue - does AQHA now accept blue eyes? I know they didn't 20 years ago when my AQHA reg buckskin mare foaled a blue eyed white by a AQHA reg Palomino. The baby was considered a crop-out.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change, not only does AQHA now accept blue eyes but as long as both parent are registered AQHA and as long as the resulting foal is DNA tested to verify the parentage they'll even accept loud pinto markings. Now days it's quite possible to have a horse double registered in AQHA & APHA. 

I think they were tired of losing all the registration money on crop out foals. LOL


----------



## Nokotaheaven

I found an article written on her, is actually quite interesting 
Have to say I'm leaning toward/hoping it's the De Novo Mutation
KT Gun in a Million | Color Genetics


----------



## haviris

Change said:


> Is the light side eye blue or amber? If blue - does AQHA now accept blue eyes? I know they didn't 20 years ago when my AQHA reg buckskin mare foaled a blue eyed white by a AQHA reg Palomino. The baby was considered a crop-out.


I would bet that baby was actually a cremello or perlino. And yes, even though it's already been answered they do accept blue eyes, and as far as I know, even though they are probably not desirable they always have. What they didn't accept (until more recently) is to much white, or double creams.


----------



## Cherie

> Change, not only does AQHA now accept blue eyes but as long as both parent are registered AQHA and as long as the resulting foal is DNA tested to verify the parentage they'll even accept loud pinto markings. Now days it's quite possible to have a horse double registered in AQHA & APHA.
> 
> I think they were tired of losing all the registration money on crop out foals. LOL


The problem for them was not the loss of registration money but of all the money they spent fighting registering anything but solid colored horses. Once DNA was found to be reliable, they lost EVERY lawsuit. They had spent several million dollars fighting them in court and lost every single one. They were forced to register horses of ANY color with ANY markings and were forced to register multiple foals born through embryo transfer and have just recently been ordered to register clones. All of these were court ordered and NOT what AQHA wanted.


----------



## smrobs

^^Off topic, but I hadn't heard that they were registering clones now. Not exactly sure how I feel about that.


----------



## JetdecksComet

De Novo mutation would be cool, and she does look like tortoiseshell cats.  Well, at least she did, before she roaned out.


----------



## Chiilaa

Cherie said:


> The problem for them was not the loss of registration money but of all the money they spent fighting registering anything but solid colored horses. Once DNA was found to be reliable, they lost EVERY lawsuit. They had spent several million dollars fighting them in court and lost every single one. They were forced to register horses of ANY color with ANY markings and were forced to register multiple foals born through embryo transfer and have just recently been ordered to register clones. All of these were court ordered and NOT what AQHA wanted.


Have you got any references to which court cases? I am really interested to look at these


----------



## Nokotaheaven

A couple more pictures, better shows her colour now


----------



## smrobs

Hmm, even though it's not possible, that last picture reminds me of a gray horse LOL. It's not often you get roan to extend down the back legs but not the front.

She's such a unique little girl, I look forward to watching her grow up. She should be a stunner when she's hitting the show pen at 3.


----------



## JCnGrace

4 years ago I said Cutter was the last horse I was getting because he should last me through my riding years. Good thing she's not for sale or I'd be eating those words. LOL


----------



## wakiya

I thought she was for sale...


----------



## haviris

Last I knew the owners are taking offers.


----------



## KigerQueen

My stance with cloning is only for breeding. I dont think a clone should compete because of how unfair it is. You can have 5 clones of smart little lena or Royal Blue Moons clone competing at the same time. There are cases where you have an AMAZING gelding but his issue is that he is a gelding. That instance im ok with it. Royal Blue Moon had a clone last i heard.

Here is a cool quick vid on it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SptaNULX9Ew

(i cant fine the one i was looking for sorry  )

Ok thed highjack over (until correct vid is found!)


----------



## JCnGrace

Wakiya & Haviris, DO NOT TELL ME THAT!:lol:

I was only going by their website where they had prices listed on their other foals but not on her.

Going off to count the change in my Piggy Bank.


----------



## Yogiwick

I would assume that is because they're seeing what the best they can get is which is probably much more than the other prices...

I know I couldn't afford her! Even if she was a lousy backyard pony with a purdy color...and she's a nice foal to boot.


----------



## stevenson

Did I miss where it said what she tested as ? red Roan ? I could not tell what the symbols were for red ?


----------



## Yogiwick

Smokey black roan. results are 2 pages back.

She's
E/e black (red is e/e, black is E/_)
-a/a no agouti so just black (sorry for "-" it was autocapitalizing)
N/Cr 1 cream gene, smokey black
N/N for dun-no dun
Rn/N roan

I'm not seeing any red there anyways, shrug


----------



## JCnGrace

Yogiwick said:


> I would assume that is because they're seeing what the best they can get is which is probably much more than the other prices...
> 
> I know I couldn't afford her! Even if she was a lousy backyard pony with a purdy color...and she's a nice foal to boot.


 
So, you don't think my $132.17 is gonna be enough? :rofl:

After today I'm back to NO MORE HORSES anyway. Was doing my chores and there sat a turtle in the barn. Figured I'd move it to safety before the gang came in and turned it into a turtle pancake. I got peed on as a thank you. Then the gang came in and thought it was their duty to add more poo to the floor I was trying to rid of poo. The ingrates have 26 acres of pasture to do their business and their favorite bathroom is the barn. THE SLOBS! Then I saw blood on Flash's leg and upon closer inspection he had taken a nice slice out of his rear fetlock. Next on the aggravation list was when the wind blew shavings & poo back in my face and I spit but no spit landed on the ground, it was running down the front of my shirt.:shock: Some days ya just gotta laugh at your luck.


----------



## KsKatt

Turtles pee when they get picked up, every single time. I try to remember that, every now and then I succeed!
I have seen my horses walk into the barn to potty, then walk right back out.:-| They are evil creatures!:twisted:


----------



## Yogiwick

Yeah I always pick turtle's up carefully by the sides lol.


----------



## Amba1027

I like how this thread turned into a discussion about turtles and their peeing habits lol


----------



## .Delete.

subbing


----------



## smrobs

Fair warning, if you pick up a male turtle, sometimes they will excrete a dark liquid similar to urine (it may be their pee, I don't know) and it smells GODAWFUL. A friend of mine was picking up turtles for the turtle races and got one that squirted that crap inside the box in the back seat of her truck. Leaked through the box onto the fabric floor. Still smelled horrible a week and 3 cleanings later.


----------



## Celeste

I'm subbing to keep up with the filly and to learn more about turtle excretion habits.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Well, on the subject of turtles.... I have an Eastern Box turtle, I have had her for about 16 years now. Yup, 16. As far as I can recall she has never peed on me (as far as I know) when I've picked her up. So this is news to me that turtles pee when you pick them up o.o

On the subject of the filly.... I think I found her dog twin!! xD


----------



## Yogiwick

But she's a tame turtle 

OMG I WANT THE PUPPY!!

I am very curious why the "dark side" of the face is always the animals right... unless they flip the pictures, but it definitely seems that way.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yogiwick said:


> I am very curious why the "dark side" of the face is always the animals right... unless they flip the pictures, but it definitely seems that way.


This is my aussie/BC/catahoula puppy, Abby, when she was a baby (she's about 3-4 months here). She still has the same markings, just the merling isn't quite as pronounced.


----------



## Yogiwick

Hmm and hers is on the left? All the significant ones I've seen (as in obvious genetic mutation) are on the right. Did hers seem like a mutation or just an odd marking? (guess they're the same but you know what I mean)

She's cute.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Her's is on the right. I misread your post. 

Her dad was a blue merle aussie and her mom was a white and grey merle BC/catahoula. The merle gene she inherited from both of them is responsible for the markings on her face. 

The puppy that was posted before looks like a GSD/catahoula mix or a GSD/aussie mix (I'm leaning more toward catahoula, though). Both aussies and catahoulas (along with BCs and a spare handful of other breeds) carry the merle gene, which causes the mottled appearance.

This is Abby now. Bad lighting and angle (was taking pics of my older dog and Abby wanted in on the action :lol: ), but you can still see the dividing line down her nose.


----------



## Yogiwick

Sorry I could see the line but saw the left was darker, but now I see what you mean.

Has anyone else noticed that? Any animal with a strong vertically divided face has the darker (or in Abby's case "odd" color) on the right?


----------



## danicelia24

my cat was that way I'll see is I have a good picture of it


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here's one on the left (sorry, on work computer so I can't upload the image). It's a blue merle dachshund. 
http://images2.fanpop.com/image/polls/398000/398049_1268673953643_full.jpg

Another one on the left (red dapple dachshund):
http://www.weatherlysdachshunds.com/files/gysyreddoubledapple.jpg

Not nearly as common as on the right, but definitely out there.

ETA: Here's a tortoiseshell cat divided down the middle with the color on the left:
http://images.mooseyscountrygarden....garden-journal-03/tortoiseshell-cat-photo.jpg


----------



## Yogiwick

First didn't work, second I feel is just the way the blaze goes and not necessary a strange mutation.

Tortoiseshells are weird and tend to have that. What I see is again, the darker side of a two tone animal is on the right. (Typically I feel the darker is on the right, however in your dog it is the lighter but distinguishable as it is different from her normal color)

Also, there's no guarantee that pictures aren't flipped online.

I'm not saying it doesn't exist, just I haven't really been aware of it.


----------



## danicelia24

Ok I finally found some now I think this was just her coloring. Her right side is noticeably darker than the left but my family always said he face showed her personality perfectly both evil and good  I'm not sure what her coloring was I have always called her a calico tabby. as you can see in the last pic she was real enthusiastic about taking a picture with her momma...of course this was...4? years ago


----------



## KsKatt

I have been following this from the beginning, reading every post.
The filly is just awesome and I hope this thread goes on for years, 'cause I want to see her grow up!
If she is sold, please make it part of the sale contract that pics and updates have to be made here!:lol:
With all that said, I adore the way conversations can take on a life of their own. Including the handling and excreting of turtles. I was laughing so hard!:clap::thumbsup:
A conversation is healthy when it can loop around on itself but remain strong.
I am loving learning about color; on horses, dogs, cats and if anyone has a calico turtle...:happydance:


----------



## Nokotaheaven

danicelia24 said:


> Ok I finally found some now I think this was just her coloring. Her right side is noticeably darker than the left but my family always said he face showed her personality perfectly both evil and good  I'm not sure what her coloring was I have always called her a calico tabby. as you can see in the last pic she was real enthusiastic about taking a picture with her momma...of course this was...4? years ago


Your cat has similar colouring to mine!! :O On mine you can't see it as well but she has orange spots on her as well


----------



## danicelia24

lol she looks about as evil as my cat!!! Not saying she is but she just has those eyes that scream she's planning evil things!


----------



## Zexious

OT--Awwww such a cute kitty, OP <3


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Got another picture of the filly. This one shows her eye very well


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Ok is it just me or did her eyes seem to change colour? The photos of when she was first born seem to show she had dark eyes, now her eyes are blue


----------



## wakiya

She's had one blue from the beginning


----------



## wbwks

It looks like she has appaloosa mottling on her mouth!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Havent uploaded any recent photos in a while, so here they are!!!! Looks like the gosh darn roaning took over everything except her face :/


----------



## Nokotaheaven

OH!!!! I also read that the owners are debating about putting her up for sale. They don't really want to sell her, so if they do they're gonna put her at a high price so if she's sold they feel that it's worth it


----------



## JCnGrace

I've had 2 roan foals born here (full brothers) and they both went through stages of how much roaning they showed. Several times a year in fact.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Photo update!!!!!


----------



## Yogiwick

She just keeps on getting cuter lol


----------



## KsKatt

I was looking at the pics and it wasn't just at the color. I think she's a total package. Is her conformation as good as I think it is? I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, so I may be wrong. But I sure do like her. The color is a serious bonus!


----------



## smrobs

^^ Yep, conformation is really nice and from what I can remember, she comes from really good bloodlines (reining, I think) too.


----------



## JCnGrace

Be still my heart!


----------



## Gossip

Holy cow! She's a beauty, can I have her? Lol


----------



## KsKatt

I wonder how she would do in halter and pleasure classes. It would be hard for the judges not to be drawn to her!:wink:


----------



## Drifting

I want that baby! I'd totally name her badger


----------



## KsKatt

Is that her tongue sticking out in that last pic?
Wow; color, conformation and character! Can't beat that combo!


----------



## Yogiwick

I know, takes badger face to a whole new level haha. While still being adorable.

Yes, I saw the tongue too!


----------



## smrobs

KsKatt said:


> I wonder how she would do in halter and pleasure classes. It would be hard for the judges not to be drawn to her!:wink:


While she is very striking and built very well, she's not the type they look for in those classes. She's built too well to do any good in a halter class and she won't have the right movement for pleasure.

Put her on a reining pattern or maybe some working cow horse though and she will certainly get some looks.


----------



## KsKatt

smrobs said:


> While she is very striking and built very well, she's not the type they look for in those classes. She's built too well to do any good in a halter class and she won't have the right movement for pleasure.
> 
> Put her on a reining pattern or maybe some working cow horse though and she will certainly get some looks.


It's so sad that good working conformation isn't what they want in Halter. 
Halter conformation does nothing but Halter.:?
I was thinking of classes where a horse is in the arena long enough to really see. Reining is an outstanding event, but ability is it. Which is the point, I love reining. But no points for being unusual.:wink:


----------



## Ebby

Wow! Absolutely stunning! Her colour is amazing if she turns out to be a show horse she would definitely stand out in any ring that's for sure!


----------



## KsKatt

Does the place where she lives have a website or facebook page?


----------



## KsKatt

KT Gun in a Million
$20,000


----------



## frlsgirl

She looks like a grey that fell into coffee grounds - adorable...suddenly I have the urge to go to Starbucks.


----------



## JCnGrace

KsKatt said:


> KT Gun in a Million
> $20,000


 Yeah, if only I had an extra $35,000 or so laying around. Probably more since I have no idea what it could cost to have a professional train and show her.


----------



## Yogiwick

Only 20,000? I missed that. Or caught it and don't remember. But ??!!!

I mean, that IS a lot, but I expected them to be asking a LOT more based on her color alone. Glad they are being fair.


----------



## KsKatt

I hope it's alright to share this link'
2014 Foals

I'm surprised they don't have her on the top of the list. You have to scroll down through 24 other foals to get to her. She does have more pics!
The highest other price, that I could see was $2,500.


----------



## Yogiwick

I know she's loosing some of the color but to me she loose even more stunning with the contrast!

Theories as to why she's halfway down-
They are trying to be fair
They assume that most people who come across it will specifically be looking for her so it's to showcase their other foals as they are looking.

I guess their prices are on the cheaper end. Nice foals. The plan worked, totally fell in love with the little splash filly half way down


----------



## Remali

She's an interesting color, and a pretty filly. But how are they justifying $20,000 for a weanling?


----------



## NdAppy

Remali said:


> She's an interesting color, and a pretty filly. But how are they justifying $20,000 for a weanling?


Her color and the amount of interest shown in her color alone. It's highly doubtful that she reproduce herself color wise.


----------



## Yogiwick

Some horses ARE worth that much, but based off their other prices that's obviously high.


----------



## Amba1027

Could also be that they'd like to keep her but decided that's the price they'd let her go for.


----------



## Celeste

They probably really don't want to sell her. If I were planning on buying one of their foals, I would buy one of the others. Several are very nice babies, and I would not move a decimal place in the price due to color. However, if she were my horse, I would put whatever price on her I wanted. If they get that much for her, more power to them.


----------



## Remali

Yogiwick said:


> Some horses ARE worth that much, but based off their other prices that's obviously high.


I think a proven broodmare or a proven sire are worth that, but not a weanling.


----------



## KsKatt

There were several foals that you couldn't see a price on; sold or pending; but I doubt they had prices anywhere near hers. 
I agree, as striking as her color is, it doesn't rate that price tag. Unless I missed something in the genetics that say she can reproduce the color. 
I think they have other foals with some seriously cool colors, not like hers, but really nice. For over $17,000. cheaper!


----------



## Yogiwick

Remali said:


> I think a proven broodmare or a proven sire are worth that, but not a weanling.


National/World quality top animals, racing stock etc. There's plenty of horse selling for 6 figures or more (yes, I think that's absurd) and many more for mid 5s, including geldings.

Worth is in the eye of the buyer.


----------



## EliRose

Yogiwick said:


> I know she's loosing some of the color but to me she loose even more stunning with the contrast!
> 
> Theories as to why she's halfway down-
> They are trying to be fair
> They assume that most people who come across it will specifically be looking for her so it's to showcase their other foals as they are looking.
> 
> I guess their prices are on the cheaper end. Nice foals. The plan worked, totally fell in love with the little splash filly half way down


I've been following this thread but haven't posted yet, but I totally agree with you! I think they're definitely trying to showcase their other foals - pretty smart, I'd say.

I personally fell for the buckskin filly "KT Pistol Packin Mama". What a solid baby!!


----------



## Chiilaa

The page says the foals are listed in birth order.


----------



## NdAppy

Chiilaa said:


> The page says the foals are listed in birth order.


I was just coming to say this. It states that right at the top of the page that the foals are shown in birth order. 

It's not uncommon for breeders to list stock by birth order... a lot tend to do that. It is easier to add the new one onto the bottom than to keep rearranging the page.


----------



## Tryst

I don't think they ever planned to keep her. When she was first born they had her listed for sales for $7,500. Then the flurry of interest they removed the price. I don't, honestly, know any business person that wouldn't monopolize on her color and the interest she has generated . She is, at least, fairly well bred and well put together... So the color is just on top of it. I wouldn't pay that, but I am sure there is someone out there that will.


----------



## Remali

Yogiwick said:


> National/World quality top animals, racing stock etc. There's plenty of horse selling for 6 figures or more (yes, I think that's absurd) and many more for mid 5s, including geldings.
> 
> Worth is in the eye of the buyer.


Well of course, but I don't think that is the case here is it? I noticed all of the other weanlings priced pretty low, she isn't racing stock or anything like that.


----------



## EliRose

Chiilaa said:


> The page says the foals are listed in birth order.


Wow. Don't know how I missed that one.


----------



## KsKatt

EliRose said:


> Wow. Don't know how I missed that one.


I know how I missed, I was too busy looking for a particular filly.


----------



## smrobs

Browsing that page just reminds me of pretty much everything I don't like about QHs these days. There was only about 2 or 3 of those foals that I looked at for longer than a second. The rest, their legs turned me off to them immediately. Super fine bones, long cannons, tied in, etc.


----------



## luvmydrafts

She looks like a tortoiseshell cat! The patterning is exactly the same...they also almost always come female...

I never seen that pattern on a horse before...wow...she been tested for what colours she might be?


----------



## KsKatt

luvmydrafts said:


> She looks like a tortoiseshell cat! The patterning is exactly the same...they also almost always come female...
> 
> I never seen that pattern on a horse before...wow...she been tested for what colours she might be?


Google her, I remember seeing at least one link for that.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

This is the kind of filly that everyone dreams about! The one who doesn't just have a pretty colour but also has a pretty conformation and movement to go along with it. And sadly there have been no new photos posted of her in the past couple weeks :/


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Here is her pedigree though. She is a great granddaughter of Smart Little Lena, and a great great granddaughter of Peppy San, Doc O'Lena, Colonel Freckles, and Doc's Remedy!!!
Kt Gun In a Million Quarter Horse


----------



## Nokotaheaven

I also read somewhere on their fb page that they kind of do want to keep her but would be willing to sell her for a price, which is probably why it's so high


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Her winter coat


----------



## JCnGrace

All that fuzzy adorableness!


----------



## Yogiwick

So fuzzy! Xd


----------



## trailhorserider

She looks so much like a tortoiseshell cat.


----------

